# IVF - Menopur Injections



## kbuk (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi - Am hoping someone can advise me on this. I am starting injections of Menopur tonight and have been instructed to inject 3 ampoules (=3ml). Can I use a 5ml syringe (only filling it to 3ml) with a sub-cutaneous needle? The s-c needles I got come with a 1ml syringe, but if I use that, I'll have to stick myself 3 times instead of 1!

Thanks, kirbeck


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Kirbeck
I am not a nurse but I too have menopur, and I use 5 ampoules.
I have always been told to disolve them all in one liquid, so I only ever do one injection.
So just disolve the first one then draw it up and put it in the next amp and so on.

Good luck
Wishing you all the best for your tx

Take care
Jo
x x x


----------



## kbuk (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks Jo - So just to make sure I understand - You use the clear liquid from 1 glass ampoule and dissolve 3 - 5 powders? So you end up with only 1ml of liquid to inject?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Definately the right thing to do as all centres I know will say to use 1 liquid with up to 5 powders as advised.

Ruth


----------



## kbuk (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks so much for your responses - I am so relieved not to have to do 3 separate shots!

kirbeck


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi thre Kirbeck

Just wanted to wish you the very best of luck with your stabbing. The advide you've had here is great so I won't repeat it.

You'll get the hang of it really quickly.

Good Luck for a much longed for positive for you

Ginger xxx


----------

